# Unrealistic Expectations



## SarahTMMaybe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello. Today has been a not so great day. For no explanation I was moved to HBA where I am not comfortable and told I have an hour and 15 mins to finish 14 repacks and that it is expected of me to finish. 
My main concern is that I need this job but I feel that this was an unwarranted and silly expectation of someone who has worked in toys since starting in September. 
Does anyone have any advice on what j should do? I get really bad anxiety to the point of almost having a panic attack when things like this are thrust upon me. Is this normal and I'm just complaining or is there another way I can go about this?


----------



## unknown (Feb 23, 2019)

Do as much as you can. Isn't that all you can do?


----------



## Lisamarieg77 (Feb 23, 2019)

Don’t stress about it unfortunately it’s very normal.


----------



## countingsheep (Feb 23, 2019)

Breathe and do what you can as best you can. This is a typical thing now. Our idiot etl sf wanted one person to do 5 fully stacked u boats of toys in 30mins at 5pm. Like that was going to happen. Target has always had questionable expectations but with modernization it iz now completely laughable with what they want


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 23, 2019)

SarahTMMaybe said:


> I have an hour and 15 mins to finish 14 repacks and that it is expected of me to finish.



There's no way that's getting done. HBA repacks are fucking nasty. You've been given an impossible task. Most likely, your leadership knows it's impossible. Instead of being supportive and giving you a reasonable assignment they are likely making you feel pressure because they think that's how to motivate people into working hard. It's a common tactic of shitty managers everywhere. If they get on you for not getting enoug of it done, ask them to show you how they manage to get that many HBA repacks done that quickly so you'll know how to do it next time.


----------



## SarahTMMaybe (Feb 23, 2019)

I ended up getting it done because a trainee was scheduled to work with someone else but they called off so I got him. To top it all off and slightly unrelated, my bad day got worse after I clocked out and went to get McDonalds on the way home where I got rear ended. Then I got home and found out McDonalds forgot my sandwich. 
Laughable day.


----------



## Shani (Feb 23, 2019)

I do HBA repacks every truck day and have been for a while. I'm pretty fast at finishing them according to my leads, and I think 14 in that time frame is a stretch. Especially the way distribution sends them - you're dealing with pretty mixed up boxes, items that definitely don't go in H&B, items that look like they could go in H&B but don't, and leaking bottles. And even more so for someone who hasn't done them before.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Feb 23, 2019)

Isn’t  unrealistic expectations the Target way?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 23, 2019)

That's an unrealistic expectation in a big way.  I do the pharmacy repacks all the time, had 16 of them today, and even though I don't need to scan much, it still takes me longer than 1 1/4 hours to do them.  The TM who does the beauty repacks would say the same thing.  Do the best you can, and try not to stress about it.
Something to keep in mind is that someone who hasn't actually pushed those repacks doesn't really understand how long it takes.  All those little bundles of band-aids or face cream with no pick labels just take longer.  One would think that would be obvious, but I guess not.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 24, 2019)

A leader will ask you to do more than is possible for a lot of reasons.

Maybe your LOD is a shit manager.  Or maybe they have this practice to keep you busy, so they have to supervise you less.  If you have good work ethic, you will get more work done this way than if she only gave you two or three repacks.  

Maybe they are also just hoping you will get way more done than they expect.

I always ask my team for more than I think they can do, and every day so,some one surprises me.  I ask because if they have tasks, they don’t dick around chatting with everyone and their brother.


----------



## Logo (Feb 24, 2019)

Repacks are not  perfect but i will say there has been some improvement since the new zones were created. If you push correctly (the Target way) it can go pretty fast.


----------



## Shani (Feb 27, 2019)

ETL-Log came up to me yesterday and said there was an email regarding how distribution sends the repacks, saying they absolutely are going to be sending them sorted how they're supposed to be. ETL-Log and I both agreed that we'll believe that when we see it, though they said the way the email was worded made it sound like they were serious about it this time. Again, that remains to be seen.

I also timed myself for part of the day to see how long it took me... I pushed 8 boxes in 1hr 12 min. There weren't any damages or other surprises in those, so that is pure unboxing, unwrapping, and pushing time. Hopefully that gives you a more realistic idea of how long it might take in case you're moved to that area again.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Breathe and do what you can as best you can. This is a typical thing now. Our idiot etl sf wanted one person to do 5 fully stacked u boats of toys in 30mins at 5pm. Like that was going to happen. Target has always had questionable expectations but with modernization it iz now completely laughable with what they want


How stacked were these u-boats? I can usually work any one of my TMs u-boats in about 6 minutes. Is the sort being done properly?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> ETL-Log came up to me yesterday and said there was an email regarding how distribution sends the repacks, saying they absolutely are going to be sending them sorted how they're supposed to be. ETL-Log and I both agreed that we'll believe that when we see it, though they said the way the email was worded made it sound like they were serious about it this time. Again, that remains to be seen.
> 
> I also timed myself for part of the day to see how long it took me... I pushed 8 boxes in 1hr 12 min. There weren't any damages or other surprises in those, so that is pure unboxing, unwrapping, and pushing time. Hopefully that gives you a more realistic idea of how long it might take in case you're moved to that area again.


This is correct, repacks are supposed to be filled differently now. I’ll believe it when I see it but yes this is official.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> That's an unrealistic expectation in a big way.  I do the pharmacy repacks all the time, had 16 of them today, and even though I don't need to scan much, it still takes me longer than 1 1/4 hours to do them.  The TM who does the beauty repacks would say the same thing.  Do the best you can, and try not to stress about it.
> Something to keep in mind is that someone who hasn't actually pushed those repacks doesn't really understand how long it takes.  All those little bundles of band-aids or face cream with no pick labels just take longer.  One would think that would be obvious, but I guess not.


If your leader hasn’t ever actually pushed those repacks, or you think they haven’t, then I’m sorry. I’ve pushed every single area I own, so I know what’s possible and reasonable. Yes, I’ll set a goal that’s higher than that, because if I set the goal to match the guidelines it’s harder to get results that exceed them. I don’t punish my team for not meeting inflated expectations, I thank them for working hard and make sure they know I’m impressed with the quality of work they are giving.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 27, 2019)

If it were any other department, I’d say 1hr 15min is reasonable. But those HBA repacks have very small items sometimes, and can take a long time.


----------



## ShortTM (Feb 27, 2019)

I did HBA and PHARM repacks the other day for my first time. My TL said it should take about 10 minutes per box. I've been a bit sick lately so I was moving slower. But if I wasnt sick then I'm sure I would have been close to 10 minutes


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

They'll never be realistic about repacks.  It goes faster if you've got a device and you know the area, should go fine if you at least sort of know the area or have a device, and you're ****ed if you don't have either.  But Spot doesn't care, any day of the week.  ('They get it done at other stores!!!!!!!!!!!!')


----------



## unknown (Feb 27, 2019)

So, I'm guessing people that push repacks and other truck inbound aren't expected to help with other store processes like other teams, pog and pricing specifically at my store, in the past. For example, carry outs, carry ins, help get carts, back up cashier, answer phones, etc. Because I walked by 5 other inbound tms to go and back up cashier today. I guess once they dissolve our pog team, I won't have to help do any of those anymore.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Feb 27, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> You've been given an impossible task. Most likely, your leadership knows it's impossible. Instead of being supportive and giving you a reasonable assignment they are likely making you feel pressure because they think that's how to motivate people into working hard. It's a common tactic of shitty managers everywhere.


This. 
My TL is this way. My ETL only sometimes. This has the complete opposite affect on me. It makes me nervous and frazzled therefore I make mistakes and work slower. Nothing is worse than a leader that’s a bully and uses fear and intimidation as a way to motivate people. Stupidity.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> This.
> My TL is this way. My ETL only sometimes. This has the complete opposite affect on me. It makes me nervous and frazzled therefore I make mistakes and work slower. Nothing is worse than a leader that’s a bully and uses fear and intimidation as a way to motivate people. Stupidity.


Agreed.  But Spot doesn't hire leaders.  They just fill management positions.  Sometimes they fill them with **** instead of people.  Whatever works.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> How stacked were these u-boats? I can usually work any one of my TMs u-boats in about 6 minutes. Is the sort being done properly?


haha they abandoned the sort process at my store.  Now, I don't know whether the STL knows that or not...


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2019)

unknown said:


> So, I'm guessing people that push repacks and other truck inbound aren't expected to help with other store processes like other teams, pog and pricing specifically at my store, in the past. For example, carry outs, carry ins, help get carts, back up cashier, answer phones, etc. Because I walked by 5 other inbound tms to go and back up cashier today. I guess once they dissolve our pog team, I won't have to help do any of those anymore.


This is why they’re getting rid of logistics teams. Everyone working on the sales floor should be helping with that stuff.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 27, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> Nothing is worse than a leader that’s a bully and uses fear and intimidation as a way to motivate people. Stupidity.





CartinalCopia said:


> Agreed.  But Spot doesn't hire leaders.  They just fill management positions.  Sometimes they fill them with **** instead of people.  Whatever works.


I see you’ve met my old boss, ETL-She Who Must be Obeyed...🎯


----------



## Shani (Feb 27, 2019)

unknown said:


> So, I'm guessing people that push repacks and other truck inbound aren't expected to help with other store processes like other teams, pog and pricing specifically at my store, in the past. For example, carry outs, carry ins, help get carts, back up cashier, answer phones, etc. Because I walked by 5 other inbound tms to go and back up cashier today. I guess once they dissolve our pog team, I won't have to help do any of those anymore.



I don't know about others who do repacks. In my case, I'm only there part-time and never have long shifts. In a typical shift, I'll have enough time to finish my boxes, backstock my stuff, and do an audit for the aisles I push in. If I have extra time, I'll do an EXF. If I have too many boxes, I'll only have time for push and backstock - sometimes not even backstock in those cases, but that's rare for me. So when they announced that plano and pricing were going to be added on, I just kinda shrugged. I'm not there long enough to have time for that. So I guess that falls on the people assigned to OTC and personal care since they regularly work longer shifts.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 27, 2019)

Would have been nice if there was a larger version of the beauty backstock vehicle that could be used for repacks, since we can't use shopping carts anymore.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I see you’ve met my old boss, ETL-She Who Must be Obeyed...🎯


It sounds like her clones have a wide distribution base within Spot, yes.

And in regards to helping with everything under the sun, we who are there for tight shifts do what we can.  At least, those of us working do.  When they said that all those other things will be added to our plates, I just sort of 'We'll see'd' it...  I'm not at Spot because I'm good at a lot of different tasks, believe it or not.  Eliminating teams does not seem to be the action of a healthy company, either, so I guess I will stay for as long as possible.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 27, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> This.
> My TL is this way. My ETL only sometimes. This has the complete opposite affect on me. It makes me nervous and frazzled therefore I make mistakes and work slower. Nothing is worse than a leader that’s a bully and uses fear and intimidation as a way to motivate people. Stupidity.


That sounds a lot like my TL and my ETL Log. The ETL Log is worse with his intimidation and bullying and my TL is just butt kissing him. So stupid. I never get a thank you from them when I used to stay extra. Instead I get bitched at. Some shit managers. They never say anything to those TMs with one headphone in their ear while on the salesfloor with guests.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 27, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> Would have been nice if there was a larger version of the beauty backstock vehicle that could be used for repacks, since we can't use shopping carts anymore.


What kind of vehicle do you use? Do you have one of those with small bins?


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 27, 2019)

YoNanas said:


> What kind of vehicle do you use? Do you have one of those with small bins?


We have two, one for beauty backstock and one for their push.  It'd be too small to work with repacks for things like HBA if you tried to use it to break the repacks out by aisle like we used to do in shopping carts.  We end up doing it on a u-boat with wacos zip tied to it that are labeled by aisle.  It's a lot faster than the way they want us to do repacks, but it's definitely not "brand" when you see it on the salesfloor.  Not that much you see on the salesfloor is brand anymore...


----------



## Not My Name (Feb 28, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> This is why they’re getting rid of logistics teams. Everyone working on the sales floor should be helping with that stuff.



Wrong.

They’re getting rid of logistics teams and changing those tm’s job scopes as a way to increase expectations and *reduce overall payroll*.

Any other given reason is straight bullshit.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 28, 2019)

If they cut payroll at my store any more they'll be working with robots


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They’re getting rid of logistics teams and changing those tm’s job scopes as a way to increase expectations and *reduce overall payroll*.
> 
> Any other given reason is straight bullshit.


🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯  NAILED IT
that pay increase only works out for Spot if they get rid of a ton of TMs.


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> 🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯🎯  NAILED IT
> that pay increase only works out for Spot if they get rid of a ton of TMs.



To be fair, Target really does have a lot of "dead weight" on payroll. Including all these managers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 28, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Yes, I’ll set a goal that’s higher than that, because if I set the goal to match the guidelines it’s harder to get results that exceed them.



See below.



Sweet Pea said:


> This has the complete opposite affect on me. It makes me nervous and frazzled therefore I make mistakes and work slower.



@busyzoningtoys Are you completely 100% sure that setting a higher goal than reasonable is actually encouraging people who don't share your brain to do better?  Or could you be making someone more nervous, slowing them down, making them wonder if this is the day the axe will fall for not measuring up, even if it hasn't before, because there's more background work history to punish them on?


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

NPC said:


> To be fair, Target really does have a lot of "dead weight" on payroll. Including all these managers.


A company meltdown of processes exchanged for new ones that do not work probably isn't the way to handle individual employees who could be considered dead weight, but I'm only a grunt, so what do I know.  I can only do my best and I'm gonna get canned anyway, sooooo _shrug_
(but I will have to laugh the day that totl gets fired after they've done everything they could, nasty or otherwise.  Couldn't they see the gaping hole? They're coming for them, too. All totl has is a bucket, and they cannot bail out fast enough.  Learn to swim.)


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> @busyzoningtoys Are you completely 100% sure that setting a higher goal than reasonable is actually encouraging people who don't share your brain to do better?  Or could you be making someone more nervous, slowing them down, making them wonder if this is the day the axe will fall for not measuring up, even if it hasn't before, because there's more background work history to punish them on?


hell, that second paragraph is me, and the day is today.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> @busyzoningtoys Are you completely 100% sure that setting a higher goal than reasonable is actually encouraging people who don't share your brain to do better?  Or could you be making someone more nervous, slowing them down, making them wonder if this is the day the axe will fall for not measuring up, even if it hasn't before, because there's more background work history to punish them on?


I’d like to think I’m pretty close to my team and have a pretty good read on them; I’m familiar with the types of TMs for whom this strategy would not work and if I had any of them I would adjust my strategy accordingly.


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> A company meltdown of processes exchanged for new ones that do not work probably isn't the way to handle individual employees who could be considered dead weight, but I'm only a grunt, so what do I know.  I can only do my best and I'm gonna get canned anyway, sooooo _shrug_
> (but I will have to laugh the day that so and so gets fired after they've done everything they could, nasty or otherwise.  Can you not see the gaping hole, so and so? They're coming for you, too, bucko. All you have is a bucket, you cannot bail out fast enough.  Learn to swim.)



The fuck is this manifesto garbage?


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

NPC said:


> The fuck is this manifesto garbage?


well, it can be referred to as a metaphor, allegory, or a simile!  Feel free to google those definitions.


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> well, it can be referred to as a metaphor, allegory, or a simile!  Feel free to google those definitions.



Translation: "That made me mad, so I'm going to overcompensate with a smile emoji."


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

NPC said:


> Translation: "That made me mad, so I'm going to overcompensate with a smile emoji."


nope, I was trained by Spot to deliver obvious information to people looking to fight with a smile.


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> nope, I was trained by Spot to deliver obvious information to people looking to fight with a smile.



Okay, honey. 

See look, I can do it to!


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

NPC said:


> Okay, honey.
> 
> See look, I can do it to!


And we're proud of you! Feel free to use this positive look instead attempting to fight randoms if they happen to disagree with you. (or word something in a way that you wouldn't.)


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2019)

CartinalCopia said:


> And we're proud of you! Feel free to use this positive look instead attempting to fight randoms if they happen to disagree with you. (or word something in a way that you wouldn't.)



I don't even know if you agreed or disagreed in the first place.


----------



## SarahTMMaybe (Mar 1, 2019)

Put my 2 weeks in today. So long Spot..


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 1, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> If your leader hasn’t ever actually pushed those repacks, or you think they haven’t, then I’m sorry.


I know my TL has never pushed the pharmacy repacks - or at least not more than a very, very few - because she has me work them before the case packs get touched, the goal being that I finish them before I leave for the day.  I can think of 2 or 3 other TMs who she would send to finish them up if I'm unable to before she'd do it herself.  (This isn't to say my TL is awful.  She's not, but she doesn't push the repacks either.)
My previous TL would _help_ in my area by pushing case packs only, never touching a 6-pack of Motrin or band-aids.  It's possible that the ETL-Log or STL has pushed a repack, but not that I can recall ever seeing, anywhere in the store.  And those ETL's are ok too, not overly demanding, but they've not done the repacks.
One thing I'd absolutely love to see any of them do would be the new sorting process for the hard lines repacks, and the latest new-fangled way we have to stack the soft lines repacks and flat boxes now.  Just started having 5 pallets for stacking soft lines this week, and it was horrible.  Hoping it shakes out and gets better, but I'm not terribly optimistic.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 1, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> A leader will ask you to do more than is possible for a lot of reasons.
> 
> Maybe your LOD is a shit manager.  Or maybe they have this practice to keep you busy, so they have to supervise you less.  If you have good work ethic, you will get more work done this way than if she only gave you two or three repacks.
> 
> ...


Perfect.  EXACTLY how I feel too.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 1, 2019)

SarahTMMaybe said:


> I ended up getting it done because a trainee was scheduled to work with someone else but they called off so I got him. To top it all off and slightly unrelated, my bad day got worse after I clocked out and went to get McDonalds on the way home where I got rear ended. Then I got home and found out McDonalds forgot my sandwich.
> Laughable day.


Good for you.  See, what originally seemed impossible...was not. 
Each day :  do your best, enlist help whenever possible, don’t stress, speak to how/why what was assigned was accomplished, or not.
Oops, forgot how important attitude is.  Don’t be self-defeating by grumbling you CAN’T do it.  Ya, it was a LOT.  But STAY POSITIVE.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 1, 2019)

unknown said:


> I'm guessing people that push repacks and other truck inbound aren't expected to help with other store processes


Not at my store.  We're still supposed to push the truck ASAP and leave cashier back-up etc. to sales floor TMs.  I feel pretty confident saying that practically all the flow TMs are willing to help with those tasks (there are some who'd balk at being on a register, but they'd be cool with the other stuff, and have helped a fair amount with those other things), but the focus is get the truck done and leave.  Audit and back stock if there's time, but if not, others will do it (or it just doesn't get done, more likely).


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 1, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> This is correct, repacks are supposed to be filled differently now. I’ll believe it when I see it but yes this is official.


I've seen some changes, but it's not the way I was told the email said.  One repack will still have product for different valleys, even though the number circled on it is different.  And all the repacks received with that number circled - 21 or 22? - have product for those same multiple valleys.  The only one that seems to be consistently for one valley is oral care, the new 20 I think.
What really cracks me up is how many repacks I'll see come down the line with "4" circled, but there's nothing for kitchen or pets in it.  Or how many have no number at all circled.  This is why we slice open all the repacks, never trusting what the label says before we put it on a u-boat or flatbed.
So yeah, seeing is believing.


----------



## Shani (Mar 1, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> I've seen some changes, but it's not the way I was told the email said.  One repack will still have product for different valleys, even though the number circled on it is different.  And all the repacks received with that number circled - 21 or 22? - have product for those same multiple valleys.  The only one that seems to be consistently for one valley is oral care, the new 20 I think.
> What really cracks me up is how many repacks I'll see come down the line with "4" circled, but there's nothing for kitchen or pets in it.  Or how many have no number at all circled.  This is why we slice open all the repacks, never trusting what the label says before we put it on a u-boat or flatbed.
> So yeah, seeing is believing.


My ETL printed a copy of the email and let me look over it, then asked me if I'd seen any improvements. The oral care, like you mentioned, seems to be the only one that actually comes in its own boxes at this time. Although there was one box today that was solely vitamins. Everything else today was still strewn about among wrong numbers... deodorant mixed in boxes with everything else, for example.

Numbers are always an issue. One of the TMs on the line told me there were more numbers for my boxes (this was before we were informed about any of this so we didn't know why at that point) and I just rolled my eyes and said they couldn't even get the ones already in place correct.

But I like how they've decided to sort them on paper. ETL and I still agreed we'll believe it when we see it.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 2, 2019)

The longer I work at Target, the more I realize that the leadership only see me as an expendable pawn.

I’m just a body there to do the physical labor of taking care of a department. They just want results.

As far as unrealistic expectations go, they’ll be expected of me when I’m there. But it gets hard to care enough about my job when I know the leadership only cares about the results.

Edit : I kinda went on a mini rant, sorry.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 2, 2019)

You know what'd be a lot easier for the repacks?  If they just wrote out the area for them to circle instead of putting those stupid zone numbers. At least then they could circle "Softlines", "One Spot", "Kitchen", "Pharmacy", and "Pets" all being in one repack and be honest about it.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 2, 2019)

WalksforMiles said:


> The longer I work at Target, the more I realize that the leadership only see me as an expendable pawn.
> 
> I’m just a body there to do the physical labor of taking care of a department. They just want results.
> 
> ...



And all this time I thought they were paying me to dream big dreams and be my lovable, unique self.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 2, 2019)

SarahTMMaybe said:


> Put my 2 weeks in today. So long Spot..


In my short time here (3 1/2 mo) I have seen many people come and go because of these unrealistic expectations. It’s a shame. 
Good luck in your new venture. 💗


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

Do electronics repacks, we have to sort & secure multi items.


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Mar 2, 2019)

Target sets the bar high. If you start getting coached for not competing such a ridiculous amount of merchandise in such little time, you need to speak up. That is abuse IMO. I doubt the leader who set the goal could do that themselves but trust me, they will have no problem ruining your job if you cant!


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 2, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Do electronics repacks, we have to sort & secure multi items.



Do you also have to check them in?

At the two stores I worked at, in addition to spiderwraps and maintaining security various ways, we had the electronics flow TM verify that all of the merchandise came in the exact repack it said it did and if it wasn't there they had to send up mysupports.

LMAO... the push times in Electronics & Entertainment didn't account for any of this.... and were completely outrageously unrealistic as a result..


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 2, 2019)

BackroomAlpha said:


> If you start getting coached for not competing such a ridiculous amount of merchandise in such little time, you need to speak up.



If I did that I'd probably be out a job. Then again I barely have one anyway.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 2, 2019)

Still don't know how you have "ownership" over an area when you don't get scheduled period, or get scheduled things like cashier. It's also completely useless to have someone like me (who's fairly efficient, even in this time where we have no one scheduled) to be forced to work the front end when my skills are clearly better used in hardlines. 

It's spring break on the new schedule (I'm in a college town) and there are NO shifts on Kronos. That's how bad it's become.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 2, 2019)

BackroomAlpha said:


> Target sets the bar high. If you start getting coached for not competing such a ridiculous amount of merchandise in such little time, you need to speak up. That is abuse IMO. I doubt the leader who set the goal could do that themselves but trust me, they will have no problem ruining your job if you cant!


I don’t set goals for or ask things of my team that I couldn’t do myself in the same time or capacity. Will it be hell sometimes? Yeah. Just because I sweated my ass off doing it and went straight to bed after getting off of work, getting it done is getting it done. I give this place everything I’ve got daily, forgive me for occasionally asking the same 😝


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 2, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Still don't know how you have "ownership" over an area when you don't get scheduled period, or get scheduled things like cashier. It's also completely useless to have someone like me (who's fairly efficient, even in this time where we have no one scheduled) to be forced to work the front end when my skills are clearly better used in hardlines.
> 
> It's spring break on the new schedule (I'm in a college town) and there are NO shifts on Kronos. That's how bad it's become.



I'd forgotten it was Spring Break. I'm also in a college town. My store is going to be f*cked with this scheduling...


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I'd forgotten it was Spring Break. I'm also in a college town. My store is going to be f*cked with this scheduling...



They're just not scheduling anyone. We were told to not take it off, but TMs today were saying how they somehow got the whole week off without requesting it. I was hoping to get 30 hours since there are no classes, but I have 15. I tried picking up a service desk shift, but I bet I will be denied again, and I refuse to pick up softlines (because if I do, something might actually get done, and then I'll never escape softlines again). 

I have never seen it like this. I was always able to pick up shifts during previous breaks. Maybe more will pop up this week, but I'd also like to make plans to go home, too. Sigh.


----------



## Havok (Mar 3, 2019)

Just nod your head and give the thumbs up. If you don't finish it in the time they asked, then tough. Every job gives unrealistic expectations. It's just work culture. Don't feel bad if you don't finish either, if you have a good ETL, they will know if you aren't finishing because the task is too big or because you are just lazy.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 4, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> And all this time I thought they were paying me to dream big dreams and be my lovable, unique self.




Well, you SHOULD dream big and be your lovable, unique self. Don’t let anything stop you.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 4, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> If I did that I'd probably be out a job. Then again I barely have one anyway.


Yeah, speaking up is definitely not a good idea.  It's encouraged, but it's more like the spider saying to the fly, "Come in here and sit a while."  Nope, done that, more than once because I have a hard time learning my lesson sometimes.  Trying to not do it again.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm lucky that our TLs know how crappy all of this is. Most of our ETLs aren't shoving this down our throats (yet). They know there aren't hours. 

Don't get me wrong, I like Target, and I am grateful I was able to come back. But I am going to be grateful when it's time for me to leave (hoping for August).


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Mar 4, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We have two, one for beauty backstock and one for their push.  It'd be too small to work with repacks for things like HBA if you tried to use it to break the repacks out by aisle like we used to do in shopping carts.  We end up doing it on a u-boat with wacos zip tied to it that are labeled by aisle.  It's a lot faster than the way they want us to do repacks, but it's definitely not "brand" when you see it on the salesfloor.  Not that much you see on the salesfloor is brand anymore...


We used shopping carts before Modernization and it worked great.  Then we also did wacos on a upboat until the DTL told us it was inefficient per corporate.  So not allowed to sort anything. I wish these corporate idiots would come into the store and actually spend some time working the repacks.  They would quickly find out taking a little time upfront sorting saves a lot of time in the end.  But then they would have to admit they were wrong and we all know that isn't happening.


----------



## EndcapQueen (Mar 4, 2019)

Any of your stores been successful with this at least a little? If so, any tips? I just don’t see how I can make my team do all of these steps in a 5 hour shift on top of covering breaks, taking their own breaks, answering backup calls, guest servicing, going out to get carts, etc. I want them to be successful but I don’t want them to feel drained either


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 4, 2019)

Currently, we don't answer backup calls, nor do we get carts (we've a lot of elderly/middle-aged people in this store), if they tried to make us get carts I think there'd be a riot. ASANTS though


----------



## sankoff (Mar 5, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Currently, we don't answer backup calls, nor do we get carts (we've a lot of elderly/middle-aged people in this store), if they tried to make us get carts I think there'd be a riot. ASANTS though


We got to the point where we had to force our Brand Attendant to get carts, but that's a tough job for one person on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## TM2 (Mar 9, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> How stacked were these u-boats? I can usually work any one of my TMs u-boats in about 6 minutes. Is the sort being done properly?


In what world can you do a uboat in 6 minutes?  If this were true Target would literally just have you push the entire truck.


----------



## unknown (Mar 9, 2019)

TM2 said:


> In what world can you do a uboat in 6 minutes?  If this were true Target would literally just have you push the entire truck.



That's nothing. I can do a whole uboat, set all the pogs in the whole store, do all the backstock from 87 trucks in 7 minutes!! Isn't it amazing how realistic people are when typing?


----------



## unknown (Mar 9, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> This is why they’re getting rid of logistics teams. Everyone working on the sales floor should be helping with that stuff.



I'd like to point out that people on flow in the past were on the sales floor. How will changing the name make anything different? It hasn't at my store. Oh they all have walkies, but they never respond. Same old same old.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 9, 2019)

TM2 said:


> In what world can you do a uboat in 6 minutes?  If this were true Target would literally just have you push the entire truck.


Okay that was optimistic as fuck, and related to a poor performing TM of mine. But they rolled over 2 u boats, and they were not tiny, but not gigantic; and one of them took me 6 minutes, the other one 12. 6 minutes for hipa/brita/coffee maker vehicle and 12 minutes for kitchen bakeware/Pyrex/canisters/gadgets vehicle. 

Of course, I’m not zoning as I go 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Okay that was optimistic as fuck, and related to a poor performing TM of mine. But they rolled over 2 u boats, and they were not tiny, but not gigantic; and one of them took me 6 minutes, the other one 12. 6 minutes for hipa/brita/coffee maker vehicle and 12 minutes for kitchen bakeware/Pyrex/canisters/gadgets vehicle.
> 
> Of course, I’m not zoning as I go 🤷🏻‍♂️


You did spider wrap big dollar kitchen stuff too? I hope so.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did spider wrap big dollar kitchen stuff too? I hope so.


Not in that time frame.  Unless it was minimal quantities.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did spider wrap big dollar kitchen stuff too? I hope so.


AP does it at my store lol


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 11, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> AP does it at my store lol


AP does it begrudgingly at my store.  But to be honest I asked the small appliances person about it and she said that she doesn't  have to and we don't spider wrap most of that stuff anymore.  So who knows.  Lol.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 11, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> AP does it begrudgingly at my store.  But to be honest I asked the small appliances person about it and she said that she doesn't  have to and we don't spider wrap most of that stuff anymore.  So who knows.  Lol.


A lot of stuff now doesn’t require it so anything extra (not apart of the HQ designated protected items) I think should be handled by AP, as it is the TPSs job to assist with merch protection. I’m all for protecting the stuff that is required as it’s my job but I think anything extra is up to AP to deal with


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 11, 2019)

I just ask my AP if they want whatever I have wrapped. If they say yes, I do it. No reason to make a big deal out of it or get caught up in corporate policy. AP says spiderwrap that, just do it. It only takes a few seconds to do.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 11, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> A lot of stuff now doesn’t require it so anything extra (not apart of the HQ designated protected items) I think should be handled by AP, as it is the TPSs job to assist with merch protection. I’m all for protecting the stuff that is required as it’s my job but I think anything extra is up to AP to deal with


Same.  You should come see our electronics department.  I refuse to lock up a 12.99 SD card.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 11, 2019)

The lack of uniformity can be irritating though.  Right now in our men's department there are at least 5 watches that I would think should be secured as they range from $50-$100.  But they aren't.  When I try to get one that I see in that price range secured, no one knows anything about a case that I saw a couple times it would fit in.  When a few minutes search turns up nothing GS says to leave it with them and they'll handle it, but it's back unsecured in the next reshop cart.  When I ask another softlines person to get a $100 watch secured, I see it in the sorted reshop cart with the men's wallets and $20 watches, unsecured.  I gave up; being the lone voice makes it clear that I'm actually the one in the wrong when it comes to the procedure.  Those $99.99 watches are just sitting on the shelf next to the $20 watches with nothing extra to keep them from walking out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Those $99.99 watches are just sitting on the shelf next to the $20 watches with nothing extra to keep them from walking out.


If your store is anything like mine it won’t take long...


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 11, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> If your store is anything like mine it won’t take long...


Well it's been close to two months since I saw the first one.  Probably what's keeping them from walking is camouflage, they are packaged exactly the same as the cheaper watches of the same brand, with just a small sticker that shows the price on any of those.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

Electronics folks can give you a keeper for those watches. I would suggest letting ap know about them too.


----------



## Dapper (Mar 11, 2019)

Unless your store is teeming with TPSes with nothing to do, we’re way too busy to go around spider wrapping stuff for you. Merch protection is TPS’s duty, but that means communicating a positive AP culture of having your team members wrap stuff while they’re stocking. I understand if it’s far away, you can leave it to the end, but if your TL is getting on to you about not finishing goal times because of you taking the extra time to wrap something, AP will be more than happy to have a discussion with said TL.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Electronics folks can give you a keeper for those watches. I would suggest letting ap know about them too.


I figure if a few GS folks have decided that those watches don't need security and half of softlines have decided the same, then being in the extreme minority means I'm actually in the wrong and the watches are not on the list to secure.  Therefore, with all the other things that E2E has thrown on my plate, it's a waste of time doing something that isn't an actual to-do task when I could be doing something mandated.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I figure if a few GS folks have decided that those watches don't need security and half of softlines have decided the same, then being in the extreme minority means I'm actually in the wrong and the watches are not on the list to secure.  Therefore, with all the other things that E2E has thrown on my plate, it's a waste of time doing something that isn't an actual to-do task when I could be doing something mandated.



I would still pair with your APTL (if you have one) or TPS and discuss that concern. Maybe even your softlines TL or ETL. We weren't spider wrapping a LOT of things during Q4 because we didn't have enough of the wraps. 

I'm one to just do things myself. I ask electronics where they keep the wraps or the keepers and put the item in myself. Being that the watches aren't currently secure, it's definitely a question for your AP. 

We used to lock up things when we had a jewelry boat. This should be NO different given the price point.


----------



## workinghard (Mar 13, 2019)

Now you've got me curious to see the prices on the watches in our men's department. Didn't think any of them were expensive. And definitely none of them are "secured".


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 13, 2019)

The ones we have that are expensive are all Casio.  Maybe that will help you find them.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2019)

Since when were watches locked up LMAO


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2019)

They used to be.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 14, 2019)

I mean if they're that expensive, have someone spider wrap them. Not that hard


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2019)

Spiderwrap alone won't work, the actual case is easily broken, it's part cardboard and part cheap plastic. There is a case I saw one in one time that was like a DVD case but was square, and no one has heard of a case that looks like that. GS told me when I was describing it that it came with the watch from the manufacturer and they didn't have replacement watch cases, even though it was identical to target's security boxes.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Spiderwrap alone won't work, the actual case is easily broken, it's part cardboard and part cheap plastic. There is a case I saw one in one time that was like a DVD case but was square, and no one has heard of a case that looks like that. GS told me when I was describing it that it came with the watch from the manufacturer and they didn't have replacement watch cases, even though it was identical to target's security boxes.


I know the ones being referenced here, Casio watches come in them. They aren’t target merch protection, they ship like that. You cut a piece of plastic to release the watch from the keeper. Disposable, and I don’t think they activate the EAS towers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2019)

What I don't get is if they are from the manufacturer then why was the top gray and the magnet unlocked it the same way?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What I don't get is if they are from the manufacturer then why was the top gray and the magnet unlocked it the same way?


Those are perfume keepers. The ones from Casio are disposable and the bottom of the watch packaging is the bottom of the keeper.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Spiderwrap alone won't work, the actual case is easily broken, it's part cardboard and part cheap plastic. There is a case I saw one in one time that was like a DVD case but was square, and no one has heard of a case that looks like that. GS told me when I was describing it that it came with the watch from the manufacturer and they didn't have replacement watch cases, even though it was identical to target's security boxes.


We have ones that are square.  We currently have about 4 or 5 different lock up cases due to an overzealous AP Etl.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 14, 2019)

Again you should partner with someone have to them protected if you think that's an issue, just having it bounce back from softlines tm to softlines tm with nothing being done is the issue. Ignoring doesnt do anything


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 14, 2019)

If you think something should be done but not a single person in two departments that you've spoken with agree, then maybe you are in the wrong.  That's where I'm at, I'm the only one who thinks that $50-100 shouldn't be left in the open, no one else agrees, so the chances of me being right and everyone else being wrong is pretty teeny.  That's why I've dropped it.  There's no uniformity, there's no "$X is automatically protected", some things are and some things aren't.  It's annoying though, and I could have saved myself a lot of time and a few gray hairs if there was something out there that said "everything" or "nothing".


----------



## YoNanas (Mar 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> The lack of uniformity can be irritating though.  Right now in our men's department there are at least 5 watches that I would think should be secured as they range from $50-$100.  But they aren't.  When I try to get one that I see in that price range secured, no one knows anything about a case that I saw a couple times it would fit in.  When a few minutes search turns up nothing GS says to leave it with them and they'll handle it, but it's back unsecured in the next reshop cart.  When I ask another softlines person to get a $100 watch secured, I see it in the sorted reshop cart with the men's wallets and $20 watches, unsecured.  I gave up; being the lone voice makes it clear that I'm actually the one in the wrong when it comes to the procedure.  Those $99.99 watches are just sitting on the shelf next to the $20 watches with nothing extra to keep them from walking out.


They were made in the same factory, same sweat shop labor, except Target just ups the price. It's not a fancy watch, just a bizzare price. I would never spend $100 at Target for a watch.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> If you think something should be done but not a single person in two departments that you've spoken with agree, then maybe you are in the wrong.  That's where I'm at, I'm the only one who thinks that $50-100 shouldn't be left in the open, no one else agrees, so the chances of me being right and everyone else being wrong is pretty teeny.  That's why I've dropped it.  There's no uniformity, there's no "$X is automatically protected", some things are and some things aren't.  It's annoying though, and I could have saved myself a lot of time and a few gray hairs if there was something out there that said "everything" or "nothing".



I was always told that everything over $50 is spider-wrapped...period. But the thing is, we simply don't have enough spiderwrap to accomplish this. So I think what happens is it's mostly electronics...sometimes coffee makers & smaller things like that

The pop socket things keep getting put in videogame cases, though, the one you need a "key" to unlock. Apparently, people keep stealing them


----------



## Dapper (Mar 19, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I was always told that everything over $50 is spider-wrapped...period. But the thing is, we simply don't have enough spiderwrap to accomplish this. So I think what happens is it's mostly electronics...sometimes coffee makers & smaller things like that
> 
> The pop socket things keep getting put in videogame cases, though, the one you need a "key" to unlock. Apparently, people keep stealing them


That’s because that’s mostly not true. Your store should be defining high theft areas and marking them with bullseye stickers to determine what needs to be spider wrapped and what doesn’t. For example, toothbrushes are only spider wrapped at $149.99+ at our store, vacuum cleaners about the same price point too. Electronics generally has a price point of $50 which might be where you got that, but it does generally change depending on the aisle.

You can partner with your TPS to get more info since they are theoretically supposed to be in charge of merchandise protection.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2019)

I am a NextGen store, the future of what Target is gonna look like.

My entertainment Recent Release POG was a near 100% change.

In what fucking world is the "electronics expert" or whatever going to have time to do that with the rest of their tasks? Thank god my store hasn't fully-modernized yet.


----------



## unknown (Mar 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I am a NextGen store, the future of what Target is gonna look like.
> 
> My entertainment Recent Release POG was a near 100% change.
> 
> In what fucking world is the "electronics expert" or whatever going to have time to do that with the rest of their tasks? Thank god my store hasn't fully-modernized yet.



It was a revision right?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2019)

unknown said:


> It was a revision right?



Yes.

A near 100% revision


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Yes.
> 
> A near 100% revision


Bedding last week my revisions were all 100% change


----------



## vyrt (Mar 19, 2019)

My store recently remodeled. Recently being it dragged on until September when they turned it over as “finished,” but still had to fix stuff and whatnot. Anyways come this week we have to rebuild half the stationary corner with taller gondolas. And yeah that recent release revision this week is thicc.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2019)

vyrt said:


> My store recently remodeled. Recently being it dragged on until September when they turned it over as “finished,” but still had to fix stuff and whatnot. Anyways come this week we have to rebuild half the stationary corner with taller gondolas. And yeah that recent release revision this week is thicc.



Ah you were a stationery corner go-back store. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 19, 2019)

Here pick  and pack 200 SFS while picking over 200 total for the day OPU and being given three uboats to push.. In what fucking world ETL LOG? Your and the STL's scheduling idiocy got us shut off yet again. Two call outs and a NCNS on a Saturday and another NCNS on Sunday got us shut off yet again.. And the STL thought it was better use of SFS/OPU TM's time to make bales, push freight rather than pick orders. 

Holy fucking baby jesus..


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 19, 2019)

Bosch said:


> got us shut off yet again.



What does "shut off" mean?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 19, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> What does "shut off" mean?


If your INF metrics are bad enough, Spot shuts off your SFS orders.


----------



## BobSmith (Mar 19, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> If your INF metrics are bad enough, Spot shuts off your SFS orders.



How bad do they have to be for it to get shut off?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 19, 2019)

BobSmith said:


> How bad do they have to be for it to get shut off?


Not sure exactly. My store never actually got cut off, but the threat was always there.


----------



## BobSmith (Mar 19, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Not sure exactly. My store never actually got cut off, but the threat was always there.



So, if it gets shut off, is it permanent? Or how can the store work to get it turned back on? My guess is our INF is fairly high-20-30% on average, I think. The sales floor is generally a mess and the back room is worse, so finding things can sometimes be a challenge.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 19, 2019)

BobSmith said:


> So, if it gets shut off, is it permanent? Or how can the store work to get it turned back on? My guess is our INF is fairly high-20-30% on average, I think. The sales floor is generally a mess and the back room is worse, so finding things can sometimes be a challenge.


I thought I’d read on here of stores being shut off for 15% 🤔


----------



## Bosch (Mar 19, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> If your INF metrics are bad enough, Spot shuts off your SFS orders.



Ours wasn't INF, it was orders not picked on time. Like shit left from Saturday that I just packed this morning. Seriously!! Stuff I picked on Saturday was still sitting there waiting to go out.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 19, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Ours wasn't INF, it was orders not picked on time. Like shit left from Saturday that I just packed this morning. Seriously!! Stuff I picked on Saturday was still sitting there waiting to go out.


Reminds me of when I ordered something that said two days and it took two weeks to get here,  I saw when they created the label in the beginning and it came from a city two hours away.  I could have drove there and back and gotten it myself.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 19, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Reminds me of when I ordered something that said two days and it took two weeks to get here,  I saw when they created the label in the beginning and it came from a city two hours away.  I could have drove there and back and gotten it myself.



Wow, that's just incredible. Good thing you didn't need it this second...


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 19, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Wow, that's just incredible. Good thing you didn't need it this second...


Nah.  I don’t care if something says two days or not, I’m going to order it if I want it.  It was just baby clothes.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 19, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Reminds me of when I ordered something that said two days and it took two weeks to get here,  I saw when they created the label in the beginning and it came from a city two hours away.  I could have drove there and back and gotten it myself.



Orders not packed for so long the order dropped back in the system. Ship to store sits for days at a time cause the STL doesn't care about it, not on his metrics so no reason to do it. His words. Even though that drives traffic.. When our ETL is there she will get us help and replace call outs, if not, we get left to rot.. 

Hotline has been called now, so done with this.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 19, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Wow, that's just incredible. Good thing you didn't need it this second...


Anything that I need fast I won’t order from Target. I found out in 4th quarter that two day shipping is a gamble. Might arrive in two days, or a week, or whenever, and who knows what shape it will be in when it gets here. If I don’t need it right away or in perfect condition Spot gets the order, but if I’m depending on it being here fast and pristine, Hello Amazon...


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 19, 2019)

I really feel for my softlines TMs. They've all had their shifts reduced to 5 hours, 5.5 max on the latest two schedules. They've been told they should be able to get the same amount of stuff done in that time that they used to get a full shift to do because they are experts. They are not pleased and I don't blame them. It's bullshit. I straight up told our SLTL that if her people aren't coming in to work their zones and do their push until 11am-1pm (even on truck days!!!), then our INF% for her side of the store is going up. My RFID gun is great, but it's not perfect and lots of new softlines merch is coming in as non-RFID enabled for some asinine reason. We need the TMs in the store doing their thing so that flex can find shit or at least have people to ask when we need help. The saddest thing was the SLTL responded by saying, "I know. There's nothing I can do. This is the way it has to be now. Let me know if any brands give you lots of problems so I can keep an eye on them."

*sigh*


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> We need the TMs in the store doing their thing so that flex can find shit or at least have people to ask when we need help. The saddest thing was the SLTL responded by saying, "I know. There's nothing I can do. This is the way it has to be now. Let me know if any brands give you lots of problems so I can keep an eye on them."
> 
> *sigh*



I saw some SFS sorting through a stack of repacks in the backroom a week ago, looking for some item or the other...I imagine not only INF but "time to find" x item will skyrocket too


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 19, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I saw some SFS sorting through a stack of repacks in the backroom a week ago, looking for some item or the other...I imagine not only INF but "time to find" x item will skyrocket too



Repacks are the bane of OPU's existence. A couple of weeks ago I had an inbounds shift filling in for an unloader's vacation. I saw the other main dayside OPU TM staring at a mountain on HBA repacks. She told me that she had 3 items in a pick that all came on that day's truck and ETL-LOG told her not to INF them until she searched through all of the repacks. Oh, and batches were dropping like crazy and goal time was already approaching on the next one. So, I sign onto epick, grab a three tier and literally sprint around the store clearing the queue. Took about half an hour.

I wander to the backroom and my OPU sis is still looking through the HBA repacks. She can't find any of the items in the repacks ETL-LOG told her to look through. I started helping her double check them. STL calls her on the walkie and starts bitching. OPU sis is freaking the fuck out. She's way past goal time. Like 45 minutes past. At this point, the TM who sorts HBA repacks walks into the back. Thanks to hour cuts she's just now beginning her shift. She asks what we're looking for and after we tell her, she says that ETL-LOG was wrong, we'll find those in beauty repacks not HBA. Of course beauty repacks were also a gigantic stack. The three of us started looking through them and 20 minutes later we finally found all the items.

Fuck repacks is all I'm saying. Fuck them all.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2019)

AND ON THE OTHER FOOT OF WEIRD REVISIONS

2 weeks from now, Microwave/Refrigerator resets.

Nothing moves, nothing changes.

Why.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2019)

oath2order said:


> AND ON THE OTHER FOOT OF WEIRD REVISIONS
> 
> 2 weeks from now, Microwave/Refrigerator resets.
> 
> ...


Somebody at corporate has to justify having their job...😂


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 20, 2019)

oath2order said:


> AND ON THE OTHER FOOT OF WEIRD REVISIONS
> 
> 2 weeks from now, Microwave/Refrigerator resets.
> 
> ...


To trick team members into zoning the aisle and cleaning the shelves.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> To trick team members into zoning the aisle and cleaning the shelves.



I mean I want to burn time this week because I finished all my signing early, researched all the out displays, got the fixture room back in shape, *and* finished price points for next week's electronics stuff. So if they want me to waste time cleaning up, I'm down with that lol

I just won't do specialty beverage early (keurig) cause we ain't got the displays yet

or label strips


----------



## speedy (Mar 20, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I really feel for my softlines TMs. They've all had their shifts reduced to 5 hours, 5.5 max on the latest two schedules. They've been told they should be able to get the same amount of stuff done in that time that they used to get a full shift to do because they are experts. They are not pleased and I don't blame them. It's bullshit. I straight up told our SLTL that if her people aren't coming in to work their zones and do their push until 11am-1pm (even on truck days!!!), then our INF% for her side of the store is going up. My RFID gun is great, but it's not perfect and lots of new softlines merch is coming in as non-RFID enabled for some asinine reason. We need the TMs in the store doing their thing so that flex can find shit or at least have people to ask when we need help. The saddest thing was the SLTL responded by saying, "I know. There's nothing I can do. This is the way it has to be now. Let me know if any brands give you lots of problems so I can keep an eye on them."
> 
> *sigh*



On truck days, if ship from store cannot find what they need on the salesfloor, they go to the inbound folks who sort the softlines freight.  They usually know exactly where it is because half the time it's in the backroom on a Z or a metro that they processed that morning, or on one left over that is just hanging around from earlier in the week waiting to be worked.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Orders not packed for so long the order dropped back in the system. Ship to store sits for days at a time cause the STL doesn't care about it, not on his metrics so no reason to do it. His words. Even though that drives traffic.. When our ETL is there she will get us help and replace call outs, if not, we get left to rot..
> 
> Hotline has been called now, so done with this.


So, this is why a guest gets an email that says the order is on its way only to receive a message a week later saying it has been cancelled?


----------



## Bosch (Mar 21, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> So, this is why a guest gets an email that says the order is on its way only to receive a message a week later saying it has been cancelled?



Could be or half the time I know when I get STS stuff and cancel it, it is because the idiots who packed it didn't bother you know to wrap the glasses so we open a box shards rather than a piece of glass. Or my favorite when they use the biggest box we use and shove in the boxes of diapers then don't bag the laundry detergent and shove them huge bottles in two of them in the space for one and they both leak destroying all the boxes of diapers and the detergent all of it not things we sell in store. Kicker? there were supposed to be three bottles of detergent in the box..


----------



## pcwiz84 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> The lack of uniformity can be irritating though.  Right now in our men's department there are at least 5 watches that I would think should be secured as they range from $50-$100.  But they aren't.  When I try to get one that I see in that price range secured, no one knows anything about a case that I saw a couple times it would fit in.  When a few minutes search turns up nothing GS says to leave it with them and they'll handle it, but it's back unsecured in the next reshop cart.  When I ask another softlines person to get a $100 watch secured, I see it in the sorted reshop cart with the men's wallets and $20 watches, unsecured.  I gave up; being the lone voice makes it clear that I'm actually the one in the wrong when it comes to the procedure.  Those $99.99 watches are just sitting on the shelf next to the $20 watches with nothing extra to keep them from walking out.



I saw an $80 Nintendo switch remote box (empty) in grocery...apparently it wasn't spider wrapped? 🤔


----------



## pcwiz84 (Jan 22, 2020)

BTW, is there a legend or list of definitions for all the acronyms and stuff? I started in late October and must've missed the memo...


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 22, 2020)

pcwiz84 said:


> I saw an $80 Nintendo switch remote box (empty) in grocery...apparently it wasn't spider wrapped? 🤔



I used to try to bring stuff like this to people's attention. "We don't have enough spider wrap" is usually the answer.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2020)

pcwiz84 said:


> BTW, is there a legend or list of definitions for all the acronyms and stuff? I started in late October and must've missed the memo...











						TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION
					

This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post  People (Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)   Areas of the Store  239 - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

